# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Informacione & keshilla qe duhet ti dime per foshnien tone..!

## darla1

*Ushqimi në shtatzëni ndikon te pesha e fëmijës*


Shtatzënat të cilat konsumojnë ushqime të cilat përmbajnë sasi të madhe të yndyrës lindin fëmijë të cilët më vonë në jetën e tyre kanë probleme me mbipeshën. Shkencëtarët nga Universiteti Rockefeller në New York, në bazë të analizave kanë ardhur në përfundim se ushqimi i pasur me yndyra sjell deri te ndryshimet e përhershme në trurin e fetusit, që mund të ndikojë në shtimin e kilogramëve në jetën e mëvonshme.
Yndyrat e konsumuara nga shtatzëna nxitin krijimin e neuroneve të përhershme te fetusi, dhe këto neurone në jetën e mëvonshme shtojnë apetitin për ushqimin që përmban yndyra, tregon studimi i publikuar në revistën Journal of Neuroscience.

*Diabeti i nënës dhe të folurit e fëmijës*

Diabeti i nënës është i lidhur me çrregullimet e të folurit te fëmija, pohojnë shkencëtarët kanadezë.
Fëmijët e nënave të cilat kanë zhvilluar diabet gjatë shtatzënisë (diabet gestacional) janë më të prirë për të pasur probleme me të folur. Studimi i realizuar nga Universiteti Laval te më shumë se 2.600 fëmijë, ka treguar se këta fëmijë kanë dalë shumë më të dobët në testet e të folurit dhe se këta fëmijë gjithmonë flasin më vonë në krahasim me moshatarët e tyre.
Foshnja nuk duhet të flejë në një krevat me prindërit Shumë nëna e ndajnë krevatin me foshnjën e tyre, mirëpo kjo mund të jetë shkak i vdekjes së papritur të foshnjës, pohojnë shkencëtarët.
1/3 e nënave të cilat kanë marrë jesh në programin Woman, Infants and Children (Gratë, foshnjat dhe fëmijët) kanë pohuar se e ndajnë krevatin me foshnjën e tyre, element ky i njohur si rrezik i vdekjes së papritur të foshnjës, njofton hulumtimi i publikuar në revistën Journal of Pediatrics. Në bazë të këtij studimi të fundit, American Academy of Pediatrics rekomandon që foshnja duhet të flejë në dhomën e prindërve por në krevat ndaras nga
prindërit.

*Ushqyerja e foshnjës me gji gjatë ditëve të para të jetës*

Ushqyerja me gji gjatë ditëve të para të jetës ka shumë rëndësi. Kjo përcakton çfarë rrugë do të marrë fëmija në këtë drejtim. Në rast se nuk ndihmohet nëna gjatë ditëve të para, mund të bëhen shumë gabime që do të pengojnë vazhdimin e një ushqyerje të rregullt të fëmijës. Foshnja e porsalindur lihet e qetë gjatë orëve të para të jetës. Nëna dhe fëmija kanë nevojë për një periudhë të shkurtër pushimi.
Në rastet e lindjes në peshë normalë dhe kur nuk shfaq shqetësim, fëmija lihet pa gji për rreth 12 orë. Gjatë këtyre 12 orëve të para foshnja mund të nxjerrë me të vjella lëngjet e gëlltitura gjatë lindjes. Gjatë kësaj kohë ai urinon dhe mund të dalë jashtë.
Në rastet kur ai tregon shqetësim dhe qan, mund t'i jepet pak ujë i zier me pak sheqer. Kur nëna është në gjendje të mirë dhe foshnja kërkon të pijë, mund të vihet në gji më shpejt, nga 8-10 orë pas lindjes.
Koha e vënies në gji mund të zgjasë mbi 12 orë kur nëna ka lodhje, si rrjedhim i një lindje të vështirë ose i një ndërhyrjeje. Është mirë që vënia në gji e fëmijës mos t'i kalojë
24 orët.
Fëmija që ka lindur me peshë të madhe dhe fle i qetë
zakonisht lihet pa pirë edhe 24 orë.

Si i jepen lëngjet fëmijës së porsalindur Lëngjet, fëmijës së porsalindur, i jepen me lugë të vogël të sterilizuar në ujë të valuar. Lëngjet jepen me shumë kujdes për të mos i shkaktuar fëmijës zënie fryme dhe kjo ndodh kur lëngjet kalojnë në rrugët e frymëmarrjes.
Lëngjet nuk duhet t'i jepen fëmijës me shishë e biberon sepse kështu ai thith me lehtësi. Dukë u mësuar kështu ai do të ketë pengesë në kapjen e gjirit. Thithja e gjirit kërkon forcë më të madhe dhe kështu foshnja mësohet dhe kërkon biberonin dhe lë pas dorë gjirin.

*Ushqyerja e fëmijës*


Qumështi i gjirit është ushqimi më i përshtatshëm dhe më i domosdoshëm. Ai nuk mund të zëvendësohet plotësisht nga asnjë ushqim tjetër. Kulloshtra, qumështi i ditëve të para ka rëndësi të veçantë për të porsalindurin. Rëndësi të veçantë ka edhe vënia e shpejtë në gji e foshnjës.
Thithja e gjirit është alternativa më e mirë për të bërë ardhjen e shpejtë të qumështit. Higjiena e gjinjve është e rëndësishme.
Nuk duhen lënë papastërti qumështi.
Prindërit duhet të zotërojnë njohuri të sakta mbi këtë problem.
Ata duhet të dinë lëndët kryesorë që përmbajnë ushqimet. Nëse ushqimit i mungojnë këto lëndë, atëherë ai është i pamjaftueshëm për fëmijën. Ushqimi kryesor është gjiri.
Në rast se mungon gjatë gjashtë muajve të parë të jetës duhet zëvendësuar me qumësht lope të përpunuar e të plotësuar.
Lëndët e domosdoshme që duhet të përmbajnë ushqimet janë:
_- proteinat,
-yndyrnat,
- karbohidratet
-ose sheqernat,
-kripërat mineralë,
--vitaminat, uji._
Janë lëndë të rëndësishme e të domosdoshme ushqyese për zhvillimin e organizmit, ndërtimin dhe ripërtëritjen e indeve, për formimin e fermenteve dhe hormoneve.
Proteinat shërbejnë edhe si burim energjie. Një gramë proteinë jep rreth 4 kalori. Proteinat përbëhen nga aminoacide të ndryshme. Ato kanë prejardhje bimorë dhe shtazore. Proteinat me prejardhje shtazorë gjenden në mish, peshk, djathë, qumësht, vezë, gjizë, tru, mëlçi.
Proteinat me prejardhje bimorë gjendën në drithërat, në miellin e drithërave, në bukë, në oriz, në bizele, në thjerrëza. -Ushqimi i fëmijës duhet të përmbajë më tepër proteina shtazorë së sa bimorë. Sasia e proteinave që kërkon organizmi i fëmijës për çdo kilogram peshë, në përpjesëtim me peshën është më e madhe së ajo që kërkon organizmi i të rriturit. Organizmit të të rriturit i mjafton 1 gramë proteinë për çdo kilogram peshë, ndërsa fëmija i vogël ka nevojë për 2.5 deri në 3 gram proteina për çdo kilogram peshë.

*Takimi i parë me fëmijën tuaj*

Tashmë fëmija juaj ka lindur. A ndiheni e befasuar nga disa gjëra që i përkasin pamjes së tij? Ajo që ju befason më tepër janë përmasat e vogla të fëmijës suaj, sasia e flokëve te tij, trupi i rrudhur, koka e shtypur dhe vështrimi i papërfillshëm. Por mos u shqetësoni, gjithçka është në rregull. Pas disa javësh do të duket shumë i ëmbël.
Jepini kohë që ti tejkalojë disa rrethana te zakonshme që paraqiten te të porsalindurit.
Së shpejti do të shndërrohet në një fëmijë të ëmbël dhe të lezetshëm, me një fytyrë të vogël, të buzëqeshur dhe sy të hareshëm.
A nuk është kjo ajo që keni pritur?

_Lëkura: Menjëherë pas lindjes lëkura e fëmijës është e kuqe, pastaj gradualisht zbehet dhe në fund merr ngjyrën rozë._

Koka: Mund të jetë pak e shtrembër. Ndonjëherë mund të duket më tepër si koni e jo si sferë (eshtrat e buta të kafkës rregullohen në atë mënyrë që koka e fëmijës të ngushtohet në kanalin e lindjes). Koka e të porsalindurit ka dy kupa, kupën e madhe përpara, mbi ballë dhe kupën e vogël në pjesën zverkore të kokës. Perimetri i kokës së të porsalindurit është zakonisht 31 deri në 38 cm.
Kërthiza: Pas lindjes, kordoni lidhet me një kapëse plastike, përafërsisht 2 cm mbi kërthizë. Tre ditë pas lindjes, kapësja hiqet. Pjesa tjetër e kordonit tkurret, forcohet dhe merr ngjyrë të errët dhe pas 6-14 ditësh, nëse ka përkujdesje të përshtatshme, bie. Për tu kujdesur për kërthizën e fëmijës këshillohuni me pediatren.

*Fytyra:* Palosjet në qoshet e brendshme të syve dhe enjtja e shkaktuar nga lindja, i bën sytë të duken si të picërruar. Mos u shqetësoni; vetëm në pak ditë - atëherë kur të enjturit largohet dhe hunda merr formën e saj të rregullt - gjithçka pa dyshim do të duket mrekullueshëm.

*Gjymtyrët e mbledhura:*Fëmija juaj i porsalindur, sigurisht do të duket shumë i brishtë, me duart dhe këmbët e tij jo plotësisht të shtrira. Kjo është normale, gjymtyrët e tij do të shtrihen kur të përshtaten me të qenurin jashtë mitrës suaj. Nëse ai ju duket këmbështrembër, mos u shqetësoni. Kjo është pjesë e procesit të shtrirjes dhe vetvetiu do të zhvillohet kur të mbushë 5 ose 6 muaj.

*Verdhëza në moshën e të porsalindurit*

Verdhëza në moshën e të porsalindurit takohet shpesh. Ajo mund të jetë e lehtë ose e rëndë. Disa herë ngjyra e verdhë e lëkurës së të porsalindurit është aq e zbehtë sa nuk bie në sy, herë të tjera më e theksuar. Ngjyra e bardhemes së syrit nuk ndryshon.
Edhe urina mbetet e pastër. Gjendja e përgjithshme e fëmijës mbetët e mirë. Verdhëza e zakonshme fillon të dukët nga dita e 2-të e deri në ditën e 4-t dhe zhduket vetë nga fundi i javës së parë ose fillimi i javës së dytë të jetës. Verdhëza e zakonshme nuk ka nevojë për mjekim. Fëmija është mirë të marrë qumësht gjiri mjaftueshëm.

*Verdhëza dhe infeksionet*
Në infeksionet e ndryshme të fëmijës së porsalindur, si në ato që përhapën në të gjithë organizmin ashtu edhe në ato që prekin mëlçinë e zezë, kemi të bëjmë me verdhëz mjaft të theksuar si në lëkurë ashtu edhe në bardhemen e syrit.
Në këto raste gjendja është e rëndë.
Verdhëza në mungesën e rrugëve të tëmthit
Në raste të rralla fëmija lind me një të metë në rrugët e tëmthit. Këto janë të mbyllura dhe kështu tëmthi nuk ka mundësi të lirohet e të kalojë nga mëlçia deri në zorrë.
Në këto raste ngjyra e verdhë bëhet më e theksuar me kalimin e ditëve dhe të javëve. Ujët e hollë ka ngjyrë të errët ndërsa jashtëqitja është e zbehtë. Kjo lloj verdhëze nuk ka mjekim. Rrallë, me anë të ndërhyrjes kirurgjikalë mund të hapën rrugët e kalimit të tëmthit.

*Verdhëza nga sëmundja hemolitike*
Në gjakun e njerëzve gjenden të ashtuquajturat grupe të zakonshme, disa nëngrupe, si dhe faktori rezus. Shumica e njerëzve e kanë faktorin rezus, prandaj quhen rezus pozitiv.
Ata që nuk e kanë quhen rezus negativ. Në rast së një grua rezus negativ mbetët shtatzënë, dukë qenë burri i saj rezus pozitiv, zakonisht fëmija është rezus pozitiv si i ati. Në shtatzëninë e parë çdo gjë shkon në rregull. Me përsëritjen e shtatzënisë, ose kur nëna ka marrë transfuzione gjaku rezus pozitiv, foshnja mund të lindë me shenja verdhëze dhe anemie. Këto janë të lehta ose të rënda. Ka mundësi që foshnja në këtë rast të lindë i vdekur.
Në rast sëmundjeje hemolitike të theksuar, i porsalinduri mund të shpëtojë dukë i bërë ndërrimin e gjakut me transfuzione të përsëritura e të zgjatura me gjak rezus negativ.
Ky proces behet menjëherë pas lindjes.
Që të mos shfaqët sëmundja hemolitike e të porsalindurit nuk duhet të lejohet që njerëzve e veçanërisht femrave rezus negativ t'u bëhet gjak rezus pozitiv. Mjekësia disponon një lëndë që quhet imunoglobulinë anti D. Dukë ia injektuar nënave këtë lëndë menjëherë pas lindjes pakësohet mundësia e shfaqjes së sëmundjes hemolitike në shtatzëninë e ardhshme.

*Mbrojtja nga infeksionet dhe higjiena
*
Është e rëndësishme që gruaja shtatzënë të mbajë një higjienë të rregullt. Ajo duhet t'i kushtojë rëndësi gjinjve jo vetëm në drejtim të higjienës, por të ndihmojë për veten për të mos patur problemë gjatë ushqyerjes së fëmijës në gji. Gjinjtë pas dushit, duhen masazhuar më një rrobë të pastër dhe paksa të ashpër sepse kështu pakëson mundësinë e shfaqjes së plasave (regadeve) të cilat pengojnë rrjedhjen e qumështit dhe favorizojnë infeksionet.
*Kujdesi për dhëmbët*
Gjatë shtatzënisë vihen re brerje ose dëmtime të dhëmbëve. Nëse bëhet kujdes këto dëmtime nuk shfaqën.
Ushqimi duhet marrë i plotë dhe me lëndë që përmbajnë kalcium e fosfor. Këto gjenden në qumësht, djathë, mish, vezë, peshk, perime, bukë. Në 3-4 muajt e fundit gruaja shtatzënë duhet të marrë vitaminë D në sasinë 800 njësi në ditë. Kjo vlen jo vetëm për dhëmbët, por edhe për ruajtjen e shëndetit të nënës dhe zhvillimin e fëmijës. Kontrolli tek stomatologu bëhet rregullisht një herë në muaj.
Kujdes
Cungu i kërthizës si dhe plaga që mbetet kur ajo bie, janë rrugë nga mund të kalojnë lehtë infeksionet në trupin e fëmijës. Është gabim trajtimi i kërthizës me lëndë të papërshtatshme. Kur cungu i kërthizës mbetët i lagësht duhet bërë kujdes.
Nga kërthiza mund të këtë edhe rrjedhje hemorragjie. Ndodh që pas rënies së cungut të kërthizës, në plagën e vogël që ka mbetur hapur, formohet një ngritje e vogël, e skuqur si mish i huaj që merr trajtën e kërpudhës. Në këtë rast kemi të bëjmë me granulomën ose me kërpudhën e kërthizës e cila mjekohet me nitrat argjendi. Në raste të avancuara infeksionesh, foshnja trajtohet me antibiotikë.

*Mbrojtja nga infeksionet*
Foshnja e porsalindur mbrohet nga infeksionet duke krijuar kushte të përshtatshme në dhomën e tij.
Mikrobet që sjellin infeksione ai i merr nga njerëzit që i afrohen dhe i qëndrojnë pranë. Për këtë arsye, përveç prindërve dhe të afërmve që i shërbejnë, nuk duhet t'i afrohet askush tjetër. Jo çdo vizitor duhet të qëndrojë pranë fëmijës. Gjithashtu edhe fëmijët e rritur që kërkojnë të luajnë me foshnjën duhet të shmangen. Kur të afërmit e foshnjës janë të sëmurë, duhet të përdorin maska mbrojtëse.

*Koka e fëmijës dhe pesha
*
Koka e fëmijës së porsalindur dukët më e madhe në krahasim me gjatësinë e trupit të tij. Shtesat e rregullta në peshë. Duke marrë parasysh humbjen gjatë ditëve të para të jetës, shtesa në peshë gjatë gjithë muajit të parë është prej rreth 600 gramë.
Nga muaji i parë deri në të dytin foshnja shton 800-900 gramë. Pas muajit të dytë shtesat mujorë pakësohen lehtësisht. Kështu një fëmijë normal nga muaji i 5-të dhe i 6-të shton rreth 500 gramë në muaj, kurse nga muaji i 10-të dhe i 12-të shton rreth 300 gramë në muaj. Në përgjithësi pesha e lindjes dyfishohet rreth muajit të 5-të ose të 6-të dhe trefishohet në fund të vitit të parë. Prindërit gjithashtu duhet të dinë së një fëmijë që lind nën peshën normalë e shton më shpejt peshën, ndërsa fëmija që lind më peshë të madhe, zakonisht e shton më ngadalë.
_-Muaji 1-rë 600 gramë
-muaji 2-të 900 gramë
-muaji 3-të e 4-t 750 gramë
-muaji 5-të e 6-të 600 gramë
-muaji 7-të e 9-të 450 gramë
-muaji 10-të e 12-të 300_
gramëzhvillimit të tij. Ndryshimet e dukshme duhet të vërehen nga prindërit. Përmasat e kokës jashtë standardit, më e madhe ose më e vogël, flasin për çrregullime të zhvillimit të trupit dhe veçanërisht të trurit. Madhësia e kokës vlerësohet zakonisht me madhësinë e rrethit të saj që quhet ndryshe perimetër.
Rrethi i kokës matet me metër shirit dukë filluar nga balli, mbi vetulla, deri në pjesën e pasmë të kokës ku është pjesa më e dalë e kokës.
*Disa veçori të kokës së fëmijës*
Veçoria e parë është se kockat e ndryshme që formojnë kokën e foshnjës së vogël nuk janë plotësisht të ngjitura më njëra tjetrën. Kjo veçori lejon që gjatë lindjes koka t'u përshtatët rrugëve të daljes.
Veçoria e dytë është prania e një pjese të butë që gjendet mbi kockat e ballit në pjesën e përparmë dhe të sipërme të kokës. Dukë qenë se kjo pjesë e kokës është e butë populli e quan "buti i kokës". Shkencërisht njihet me emrin fontanele.
Kjo pjesë nuk është e veshur më kockë. Vishet dhe zvogëlohet pak nga pak më kalimin e muajve. Për këtë arsye e gjejmë të hapur gjatë gjithë vitit të parë e deri në muajin e 15-të. Në këtë moshë ai mbyllet plotësisht. Në rast së është shumë i madh ose nuk mbyllet në kohën e duhur duhet të mendojmë se fëmija ka ndonjë çrregullim ose sëmundje siç është rakiti ose përmbajtje e tepërt e lëngut të trurit (hidrocefali). Edhe në rast se është shumë i vogël ose mbyllet shumë shpejt, gjatë muajve të parë të jetës duhet të konsultohemi me mjekun sepse mund të gjendemi përpara një sëmundjeje ose çrregullimi siç mund të jetë zhvillimi i mangët i trurit, etj.

*Zhvillimi i lëvizjeve, i të kuptuarit dhe të menduarit*

Prindërit dhe gjithë familjarët kanë detyrime të mëdha për rritjen e zhvillimin e mirë të fëmijës. Fëmija i përket familjes, por njëkohësisht i përket edhe shoqërisë. Prindërit e kanë detyrë të merren me rritjen e mirë të fëmijës. Ata duhet të gjenden pranë fëmijës së vogël, të vërejnë me kujdes çdo ngjarje të zakonshme e të jashtëzakonshme që lidhet me të, ta vendosin në dhomën më të ndriçuar e më të pastër, të pajisur me shtratin, me veshmbathjen dhe sendet e tjera të nevojshme.
*Zhvillimi i fëmijës*
Fëmija i porsalindur mban anësitë e sipërme dhe ato të poshtme pak të thyera dhe të tendosura, kurse qafa është krejt e lëshuar dhe përkulet sipas drejtimit që i japim fëmijës.
I porsalinduri kur nuk fle bën lëvizje të shumta si me krahët, ashtu edhe me këmbët, por këto lëvizje nuk kanë as qëllim e as drejtim të caktuar. Pas lindjes foshnja është në gjendje të thithë dhe të gëlltisë qumështin ose lëngje të tjera. Por mundësia për të thithur dhe për të gëlltitur flet për dëmtim të trurit të fëmijës.
Këtë mungesë e kanë edhe fëmijët që lindin me peshë të pakët. Pas ditëve të para i porsalinduri dëgjon zhurmat e forta. Në rast se shkaktojmë zhurmë të papritur pranë tij shohim se ai bën lëvizje të menjëhershme të të gjithë trupit.Në moshën një muajsh foshnja është në gjendje të shikojë dhe të dëgjojë zhurmat.
Ai vazhdon të bëjë lëvizje të shpeshta me krahët dhe me këmbët, duke mbajtur grushtet mbyllur e të shtrënguar. Në rast se e vendosim të shtrirë barkas, shohim se ai bën përpjekje për të ngritur kokën.
Nga mosha dy deri në gjashtë muaj foshnja jo vetëm shikon, por edhe ndjek sendet që i vihen dhe i lëvizin përpara syve. Ai gjithashtu fillon të dallojë njerëzit që qëndrojnë pranë tij, buzëqesh, kap dhe mban sendet që i vihen në duar. Në rast se bëhet zhurmë drejton shikimin dhe kokën nga vendi prej ku vjen zhurma.
Pak nga pak gjatë kësaj periudhe, lëvizjet e fëmijës nuk janë më të çrregullta e të përsëritura. Duart lëvizin me drejtim të caktuar për të kapur sendet që i vihen përpara syve. Fëmija ngre dhe mban kokën, kthehet dhe rrotullohet kur e lëmë të shtrirë, qëndron ndenjur kur është i mbështetur. Duart nuk i mban vazhdimisht të mbërthyera por i liron, kap sende të ndryshme dhe i fut në gojë.
Nga fundi i kësaj periudhë fëmija nxjerr disa tinguj si dhe disa rrokje të thjeshta si "ma", "ba". Këto aftësi foshnja i fiton pak nga pak. Kur vërejmë vonesa në fitimin e këtyre aftësive duhet të marrim konsultë me mjekun.

*Nevojat e foshnjës për vitamina*


Kur nëna ushqehet mirë në sasi dhe cilësi, në qumështin e saj kalon një sasi e mjaftueshme e vitaminës C. Vitamina C gjendet në frutat e freskëta, në perime; domate, sallatë, karota, etj. Në rast se nëna i merr këto ushqime në mënyrë të rregullt, foshnja nuk i shfaq këto mungesa të vitaminës C. Megjithatë këshillohet që foshnjës t'i japim lëngje frutash ose perimesh duke filluar nga muaji i 2-të ose i 3-të.
Përveç vitaminës C këto lëngje përmbajnë edhe lëndë të tjera të domosdoshme për fëmijën. Këto lëngje jepen në sasi të kufizuar dhe rregullisht. Sasia e tepërt nuk sjell dobi. Fëmijës mund t'i jepet lëngu i limonit, portokallit, mandarinës, i shegës, i mollës, i pjeshkës, i rrushit, i domateve, i karotës, etj. Këto lëngje jepen larg kuarjeve.
Ato jepen me lugë dhe ndoshta pak të holluara me ujë ose të paholluara. Në rast se janë të tharta dhe nuk pëlqehen nga fëmija mund t'i shtohet pak sheqer. Në përgjithësi nevojat plotësohen dukë i dhënë gjatë një ditë 3-8 lugë çaji në ditë. Nga muaji i katërt, në vend të lëngjeve, fëmijës mund t'i jepet mollë e grirë, e kaluar në një sitë, në trajtë qulli. Nëse fëmija është me ushqyerje artificialë, rritet nevoja për lëngje frutash e perimesh. Nëse nuk plotësohet kjo kërkesë, fëmija nuk zhvillohet mirë.
*
Nevojat e foshnjës për vitaminë D*
Fëmija ka nevojë për një sasi ditorë vitaminë D. Kjo vitaminë e mbron fëmijën nga shfaqja e rakitit ose e dobësisë së kockave. Vitamina D nuk gjendet në sasi të mjaftueshme në gjirin e nënës apo në ushqimet e tjera që mund të marrë fëmija.
Për këtë arsye këshillohet dhënia e kësaj vitaminë. Vitamina D fillohet nga java e tretë e jetës. Sasia e nevojshme e kësaj vitaminë shkon nga 800-1200 njësi në ditë. Sasia e nevojshme e vitaminës D përmbahet në dy pika. Organizmi i fëmijës nuk ka nevojë për të marrë vitaminë D gjatë vërës, në rast se mbahet i zhveshur nën rrezet e diellit për disa minuta, rregullisht çdo ditë.
*Në cilat raste duhet ti shtojmë ushqimin foshnjës në gji*
Shtesat në ushqim kur foshnja është në gji, duhet t'i bëjmë në rastet kur qumështi i nënës është i pamjaftueshëm dhe fëmija nuk shton në peshë sa duhet.
Së pari bëhen përpjekje për të shtuar sasinë e qumështit të gjirit dukë përmirësuar ushqyerjen e nënës dhe rregullat në dhënien e gjirit. Nëse nuk shtohet sasia e qumështit edhe pas këtyre tentativave, atëherë mund të fillojmë shtesat në ushqimin e foshnjës. Dhënia e lëngut të orizit, të pelteve apo lëngut të frutave nuk e zëvendësojnë qumështin, por gjithsesi plotësojnë nevojat e foshnjës për ushqim.
*Në cilat raste e vëmë fëmijën në ushqim të huaj*
Fëmijën e vëmë në ushqim të huaj në ato raste kur nënës i mungon plotësisht qumështi i gjirit. Qumështi i gjirit mund të mungojë kur nëna ka sëmundje të rënda, të zgjatura ose ngjitëse.
Qumështi i gjirit mund të mungojë gjithashtu kur nëna ka infeksion të rëndë të të dy gjinjve. Qumështi i gjirit ndonjëherë mund të mungojë ose të humbasë kur bëhen gabime në vënien në gji gjatë ditëve e javëve të para të jetës së fëmijës.
Kush vendos për vënien e fëmijës në ushqim të huaj
Përpara së të vihet fëmija në ushqim të huaj duhet të bindemi që nëna nuk ka qumësht. Kjo detyrë i bie personalit të Maternitetit ose konsultorëve të fëmijës, kryesisht mjekut. Mjeku është në gjendje të vendosë mbi mundësinë ose pamundësinë e ushqyerjes së fëmijës me gji.


*Mënyra e ushqyerjes së fëmijës gjatë vitit të dytë*

Gjatë vitit të dytë ushqyerja e fëmijës bëhet më e lirë, më e ndryshme dhe më e pasur se gjatë vitit të parë. Fëmija mësohet të përtypë gjithnjë e më mirë. Ai tret ushqime të ndryshme kur këto gatuhen në mënyrë të përshtatshme. Gatesa e ushqimeve duhet të jetë e veçantë dhe e ndryshme nga ajo e të rriturve.
Ushqimet jepen më të dendura, më të trasha. Ato ushqime që kanë nevojë për zierje, vazhdojnë të zihen me kujdes. Ushqimet nuk kanë nevojë të kalohen nëpër sitë, me përjashtim të ndonjë rasti gjatë muajve të parë të vitit të dytë.
Shija e fëmijës ndryshon dhe bëhet më e ndjeshme. Për këtë arsye bëhet i nevojshëm ndryshimi, larmia në ushqimet dhe në gatimet, përndryshe oreksi pakësohet. Gjatë një kuarje mund të jepet jo më një ushqim i vetëm por disa ushqime.

*Nevojat e fëmijës për qumështin*
Qumështi jepet në sasi ditore nga 400-600 gramë. Sasi të mëdha qumështi pengojnë marrjen e disa ushqimeve të tjera me vlerë. Qumështit mund t'i shtohet edhe pak kafe elbi për ta bërë më të pëlqyeshëm. Muhalebitë nuk janë të domosdoshme.
Në vend të tyre mund të jepet qumështi si përshesh ose si sytliaç. Perimet përdoren gjerësisht, kryesisht patatet, karotat, spinaqi, bizelet, fasulet, domatet, sallatat. Po ashtu përdoren orizi, makaronat e buka. Supëzat gatuhen jo vetëm të lëngshme si bujon, por bëhen gjithnjë e më të dendura. Orizi e makaronat gatuhen së bashku me supën.
Ato gjithashtu gatuhen si gjellë më vetë, duke i zier mirë e duke shtuar lëng mishi, gjalpë ose djathë. Veza jepet së bashku me të bardhën. Ajo gatuhet në mënyra të ndryshme. Mishi ose peshku, mëlçia, trutë është mirë të jepen çdo ditë. Mishi ka nevojë të zbutet e të përpunohet mirë veçanërisht gjatë muajve të parë të vitit të dytë.
Gjalpi e vaji jepen më gjerësisht. Ata ndihmojnë për të shtuar vlerën ushqimore dhe shijen e ushqimeve të ndryshme. Djathi si ushqim me vlera nuk duhet të mungojë. Reçelet ose mjalti, në sasi të kufizuar, zakonisht jepen me bukën.
Sheqeri përdorët në sasi të nevojshme për të ëmbëlsuar qumështin, sytliaçin dhe për të përgatitur disa ëmbëlsira jo të rënda.


*5 rrugët e kurimit të skuqjes tek fëmijët*


Skuqjet e lëkurës të cilat shfaqen tek një nga tre fëmijë i shqetësojnë të vegjlit duke ia prishur dhe gjumin. Në disa raste skuqja kalon krejt lehtë, por në raste të tjera përkeqësohet dhe krijon probleme. Si mund të kuroni skuqjen e krijuar tek fëmijët tuaj?

Në një lajm të publikuar në adresën HowStuffWorks, u paraqitën faktorët duke filluar nga pelenat e ndryshme të cilët ndikojnë në krijimin e skuqjes tek fëmijët. Bëhet e ditur se skuqja mund të shkaktohet nga lagështia, bakteret, antibiotikët e deri tek kimikatet. Me rritjen e fëmijës lëkura bëhet më elastike dhe pakësohet mundësi skuqjes.

Parandalimi i skuqjes është më i lehtë se përmirësimi i saj pasi të shfaqet. Me ndihmën e pesë këshillave të mëposhtme mund të keni një fëmijë të lumtur, të shëndetshëm i cili të dhuron shumë të qeshura kur ndërron pelenat.

*1. Përdorni krem:* nuk ka rëndësi sa herë dhe sa shpesh e ndërroni fëmijën. Brenda kësaj kohe lëkura e tij bie disa herë në kontakt me lagështinë. Duke përdorur krem i cili përmban oksid zinku mund të krijoni një mburojë e cila mbron fëmijën nga lagështia. Por para se të përdorni këto kremra bëni kujdes që lëkura e fëmijës të jetë e thatë. Për kurimin e skuqjes shiten shumë ilaçe pa recetë. Disa prej tyre përmbajnë lëndë të cilat shkaktojnë reaksione alergjike. Mos merrni krem për skuqje pa pyetur doktorin. Qëndroni larg pudrave talk sepse janë kancerogjene. Këta thërrmijëza që i ngjajnë asbestit ngjiten në qelizat e trupit duke filluar nga mushkëritë.

*2. Kontrolloni të gjitha shkaqet e mundshme:* skuqja nuk shkaktohet vetëm nga një faktor. P.sh., kimikatet e përdora në pelenat e fëmijëve krijojnë probleme tek disa fëmijë. Dhe në këtë mënyrë duhet të përdorni pelena të një marke tjetër. Peshqirët e lagur të cilët përmbajnë parfum apo ndonjë lloj tjetër kimikati mund të dëmtojnë lëkurën e fëmijës suaj. Përpiquni të përdorni peshqirë hipoalergjik dhe pa aromë apo parfum. Disa ushqime të cilat kalojnë në qumështin e nënës mund të përkeqësojnë skuqjen. Nëse e keni vënë re diçka të tillë kontaktoni doktorin para se të mendoni të ndryshoni mënyrën e ushqyerjes.

*3. Lëreni pak të zhveshur fëmijën kur ndërroni pelenat:* kjo nuk duhet të zgjasë shumë. lëreni pa pelena disa minuta para se t�i bëni banjë apo para se t�i vendosni pelenën e re. Qëndrimi për një kohë të gjatë pa pelenë mund të shkaktojë situata të pakëndshme. Përveç kësaj kur ia hiqni pelenën mund të shtroni një beze në shtrat në këtë mënyrë fëmija juaj mund të ndihet i lirë për 5-10 minuta. Nëse fëmija ka skuqje atëherë mos e pastroni duke e fshirë por duke e larë pak nga pak me ndonjë copë pambuku.

*4. Përdorni shumë pelena* do ankoheni më pak: rruga më e mire e parandalimit të lagështisë së tepërt në pelenë është ndërrimi i shpeshtë i saj. Duke e mbajtur pastër dhe duke e ndërruar shpesh mund të parandaloni shfaqjen e skuqjeve. Pastrojeni menjëherë sapo ta kuptoni që ka ndyrë. Kjo do të parandalojë kontaktin e urinës dhe jashtëqitjes me lëkurën e butë të fëmijës.

*5. Thajeni mire fëmijën pas banjës:* skuqja shkakton një fëmijë jo të qetë dhe prindër të mërzitur. Lagështia është armiku juaj kryesor në luftën kundër skuqjeve. Një përpjekje e vogël nga ana juaj do të parandalojë këtë armik. Nëse nuk e fshini, thajeni mire fëmijën pas banjës sepse lagështia kalon në pelenë. Kur të ndërroni pelenën fëmijës sigurohuni që të jetë i pastër dhe i thatë. Silluni butësisht me të kur e ndërroni dhe e fshini. Pastrojani ngadalë dhe pak e pak vendet e skuqura.

----------


## darla1

*Qumështi i nënës zhduk 40 lloje qelizash kanceroze*
Studiuesit zviceranë zbuluan se një lloj substance e gjendur në qumështin e nënës ka aftësi të eliminojë qelizat kanceroze.
Në studimin e publikuar në revistën e njohur si PloS One Journal, shkencëtarët theksuan se substanca e zbuluar vite më pare, e njohur me emrin "HAMLET" deri tani nuk është eksperimentuar tek njerëzit .

Në eksperimentin e drejtuar nga ana e Universitetit Lund të Zvicrës, të sëmurët me kancer në fshikëzën e urines janë kuruar me HAMLET. Pas çdo kure të sëmurët i nxorën jashtë qelizat e vdekura kanceroze në urinën e tyre.

Eksperimentet e mëparshme laboratorike kanë treguar se HAMLET mund të zhdukë 40 lloje qelizash kanceroze por ky studim ishte eksperimenti i parë i realizuar tek njerëzit. Në studimin e ardhshëm shkencëtarët do ta testojnë këtë substance mbi tumoret e lëkurës dhe të trurit.




*Duhani gjatë shtatzënisë, fëmijë obezë*

Fëmijët e grave të cilat kanë pirë duhan gjatë kohës së shtatzënisë janë të rrezikuar më shumë nga obeziteti në moshat 12-18 vjeç.
Në lajmin e dhënë në Daily Mail, studiuesit pohuan se gjatë një krahasimi të bërë mes fëmijëve të ekspozuar ndaj tymit të duhanit në barkun e nënës me fëmijët e paekspozuar, fëmijët e ekspozuar përmbajnë sasi të konsiderueshme yndyrnash.

Në studimin e realizuar tek më shumë se 500 të rinj të grupmoshave 12 -18 vjeç studiuesit zbuluan se të rinjtë që kanë qenë të ekspozuar ndaj tymit të duhanit kanë tre herë më shumë shtresa dhjamore të cilat rrethojnë organet e brendshme dhe 26 % më shumë yndyrna nën lëkurë.

Specialistët theksuan se nënat që presin një fëmijë tani kanë dhe një arsye më shumë për të qëndruar larg duhanit. Pavarësisht pohimit se nuk e njohin krejtësisht mekanizmin e vërtetë, studiuesit thanë se nikotina e marrë nga tymi i duhanit vendoset në trupin e fëmijës në sasi më të mëdha se te nëna dhe qëndron për një kohë më të gjatë.

Në studimet e realizuara tek kafshët shkencëtarët kanë zbuluar që nikotina e marrë para lindjes ndikon në zona të caktuara të trurit. Këta zona përcaktojnë sa ushqim hanë, llojin e ushqimit dhe kontrollojnë mënyrën e djegies së kalorive të marra.

Përveç kësaj fëmijët e ekspozuar ndaj duhanit peshojnë 300 gr më pak se fëmijët normalë dhe pinë më pak nga qumështi i nënës.

----------

